
’The Day Google Had to "Start Over" on Android' - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/12/19/vogelstein-start-over
======
ubercore
Is he taking that last excerpt out of context? I read it as speaking for Rubin
et al _at the time_ thought the lack of a keyboard was wrong. It doesn't seem
like anyone would really try to argue the point anymore.

